# Twstdn8vs training journal



## twstdn8v (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I've been workin out since the end of may and haven't had an actual set routine til 5 weeks ago. So ill start from there. 
 My sets are structured like this. Warmup rest 4 min 2nd warmup rest 8min work/heavy set. 
Mon/Wed chest shoulders and arms. Tues/Thur legs and back

So here goes

BENCH 
135x12
205x8
245x10

Close grip 
95x12
135x8
265x10

Shoulder press 
 95x12
135x8
165x10

Lateral raise (kettlebell)
20x12
30X8
40x10

Shrugs 
225x12
315x8
365x10

Curls 
45x12
65x8
95x10

All lifts done with barbell. Except lateral raise.  Curls done with back against the wall caused I had a tendency to cheat. 
Any questions comments or suggestions are welcome


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 5, 2010)

Leg and back days

Squat
135x12
225x8
295x8
385x10

Leg press 
Leg extension
Calf raise on leg press

Reverse DB flies
25x12
45x8
65x10

Goodmornings 
95x12
135x8
175x10

I don't really like the machines. But don't know a better way. 
I deadlift too but don't see the point since my grip fails at about 6-7 reps when my hands become stronger I will start doing deads again.


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 8, 2010)

Monday 
11-8-10

Time to up weight and lower reps 
I'm raising weight 10-20 lbs and dropping reps to 5 for heavy set 
12rep-3min rest-10rep-5min rest-8r-8mr-heavyset 5 reps good form 

Bench 
135x12
185x10
225x8
265x5

Close grip
115x12
145x10
165x8
185x5

Overhead press
95x12
115x10
145x8
185x5

Shrugs
225x12
225x10
315x8
365x5

BB Curls 
45x12
65x10
85x8
95x5

Wrist/finger curls
65x12
85x10
95x8
115x5

Pretty good workout. Felt great afterward. Overhead press reps were kinda messy may need to lower the weight a lil. Next workout. 
Getting frustrated with curls can't seem to gain any size or strength in my biceps. 

Well tomorrow is squat day love Tuesday lol


----------



## Curt James (Nov 8, 2010)

Strong!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 9, 2010)

twstdn8v said:


> Leg and back days
> 
> Squat
> 135x12
> ...


 
Most people i know only do deadlifts in the 4-6 rep range anyway so id keep them in there for now if i were you. All your lifts look really strong though.


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 9, 2010)

Well Tuesday 
11-9-10

Squats
135x12
205x8
295x6
365x5

Deep squats 
315x3
275x6

Good mornings 
115x12
135x8
185x5 went with less warmup cause already did squats

reverse db rows 
25x12
45x10
60x7
75x5

     Felt like shit today worked 13hr day. Went to the gym 20 min after getting home. The good mornings didn't feel like normal today usually kills my glutes but tonight felt like more lower back than anything. Which is still good.  
Kinda disappointed with the deep squats but gonna work on em
Also gonna start takin a few supplements. Arginine whey protein maybe some creatine. Any other suggestions??


----------



## natural1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I use starps when deadlifting.  Some people disgree but i think they are a great aid


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 10, 2010)

natural1 said:


> I use starps when deadlifting.  Some people disgree but i think they are a great aid



Straps are good. But tryin to build all muscles for deads I think they take hands and forearms out of the equation. I can work them independently but nothing works em like deads.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 10, 2010)

twstdn8v said:


> Also gonna start takin a few supplements. Arginine whey protein maybe some creatine. Any other suggestions??



Glutamine?

I've heard it's good for recovery.


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Glutamine?
> 
> I've heard it's good for recovery.


 
Yeah good for the joints too


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 12, 2010)

Been SLACKIN LOL. I've had the flu since wed evening. Barely makin it through work. But will start at the gym again Monday. Lil extra here and there to make up for missed lifts.


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 14, 2010)

Saturday 
11-13-10

Not usual Workday but was at my buddys house he's an ex powerlifter from Texas. He was tellin me how much negatives helped him out. So did some chest and arm work. Lil different negatives. Bout half way through every rep had me stop and hold til I couldn't anymore. 

Bench 
135x10
225x6
315x6

Close grip 
135x10
185x6
245x6

Preacher curls
55x10
75x6


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 14, 2010)

Saturday 
11-13-10

Not usual Workday but was at my buddys house he's an ex powerlifter from Texas. He was tellin me how much negatives helped him out. So did some chest and arm work. Lil different negatives. Bout half way through every rep had me stop and hold til I couldn't anymore. 

Bench 
135x10
225x6
315x6

Close grip 
135x10
185x6
245x6

Preacher curls
55x10
75x6
115x10

Chest and arms felt like hamburger after this. Gonna get back to regular work Monday evenin.


----------



## MyK (Nov 14, 2010)

no pull ups??


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok back online for more than fifteen minutes still lifting just haven't had time to post. Ill just start with Monday 

BENCH 
135x12
185X10
205x8
275x5

Close grip
115x10
155x8
205x5

Shrugs
135x12
225x10
265x8
325x5

Military 
 95x10
135x8
185x5

BB curls
65x12
85x8
105x5

Lateral Raise (kettle bell)
25x10
35x8
45x5

Finger/wrist curls 
45x12
65x10
85x8
105x5


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 23, 2010)

Tuesday 
11-23-10

Squats
135x12
225x10
315x8
365x6
405x5

Good mornings 
115x10
155x8
190x5

DB Rows
25x10
45x8
60x7
80x5

Calf raises
Leg extension 
Leg curl 
all machine work to finish up
thinkin bout adding weighted lunges


----------



## twstdn8v (Dec 4, 2010)

well ladies and gents been a hectic couple of weeks but i am back and should be good to go now  
same workout as before seem to be plateauing on bench at 275 but could be mental just from runnin my ass off the last few weeks


----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 1, 2011)

OK back again 
 Bench up to 285 squat 415 military press 195 close grip 235 good mornings195   i need to start doing deadlifts again. changed my workout up as ive said already. just been workin out stickin to the routine not gonna change it til march gonna swith up the reps and rest middle of this month. other than that everything is good.
Questions comments suggestions always welcome.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 16, 2011)

Whew ain't been on this in awhile. 
Well here goes 
lifting three days a week. Mon tues Wed 

Bench 135x12 , 185x 9, 225x6, 255x5

Close grip 115x10, 135x8, 155x6, 175x5

Military 90x12, 115x9, 135x6, 155x5

Db presses (Arnold) 35x10, 55x8, 65x6


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 21, 2011)

That's Tuesday 
This is Monday(yesterday)

Deadlift 135x 12, 185x10, 225x8 
Now the last part of the deadlift is crazy one rep goes. From floor up with 275. While standing ten calf raises down then so on with 98.... til your down to one calf raise and a final up down. Its killer on the forearms. 
Weighted lunges 40lb DB. 10 rep per leg 2 sets that's all of leg day. I put it on Monday so I would be fresh for the deads and less likely to skip it with some type of excuse lol


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok gonna take ths more serious than I have been. 

Here's the stats. REAL stats. 30 yrs old, 6`1", 338 lbs, don't know bmI if someone can help figure this out id appreciate it. The lifts in this log are accurate. 
Im gonna start cutting today tired of this excess weight.  Actually started yesterday but I'm putting this on here in hopes that the general population will either give me enough encouragement to keep goin or will give me enough shit that I get pissed and prove em wrong.   My major problems are time. My wife is very clingy so doesn't want me at the gym too long. So to keep my woman happy I try to limit my workouts to bout 1-1½ hours a day three to four days a week. My current wo can be seen above


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 29, 2011)

Bench 255x6
close grip 205x6 rolled my wrist so cut it short 
kettle bell side lateral raise 40 x 5
dumbell incline flys 50x5

I gotta start cutting Im going to put "Builts" homework 1 into effect monday and see how i do on that for a month or two 

diet is cleaning up ive cut back portions completely cut out soda and watchin the fried foods. 
Im still going!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> Close grip
> 95x12
> 135x8
> 265x10






twstdn8v said:


> Close grip 115x10, 135x8, 155x6, 175x5




Have you incurred some type of injury or other setback?  Going from 265x10 to 175x5 is a rather large drop off.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 30, 2011)

No injuries. I was out for two months til 3weeks ago. It seems like I've lost of strength in that short time. Think its due to stress and not watchin how I took care of myself.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jul 7, 2011)

Bench 135X12, 185X10, 225X8, 255X6

Close grip 95x12, 115x10, 135x8, 155x6

DB Flys 25x12, 30x10, 35x8, 40x6

DB Hammer Curls 25x12, 35x10, 45x8, 50x6


----------



## twstdn8v (Jul 7, 2011)

Yesterday 

Deadlift 135x12, 185x10, 225x8, 315x6

Weighted lunges 
25x10, 35x8, 45x6

Reverse DB flies
25x12, 30x10, 35x8, 45x6 

Upright rows BB
95X12, 105x10, 115x8, 135x6

Need to work more on my deadlift form noticed I was bringin my ass up too quick. Other than that felt good overall.


----------

